# Couple MUST TRY new things



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2010)

My buddy from work gave me this recipe for chicken wings and actually gave me a sample and I tried it on some Domino's wings one night and loved it.

1 - 7oz Can of Chipotles in Adobo
3/4 - Cup Honey

Process in a food processor (I didn't), simmer until thickened and drink beer until thick.












Season chicken or turkey wings or legs, whatever you're cooking with whatever you want and cook indirect until almost done.








While the turkey is cooking, make a cheese sauce for the upcoming Grilled Mac & Cheese.








I didn't get finished pic's of the finished homemade mac n cheese, but it looked like it always does.  I cooled and stuck in the freezer for about an hour.


While the turkey was cooking and the mac n cheese was cooling, I boiled some head on NC Shrimp.  In some beer, apple cider vinegar and Old Bay!  AWESOME








While they were cooking I had to add a shirtless pic (hopefully I'll receive nice T-shirts) while smoking another Rocky Patel, mmmmm.





Shrimp are steaming, Skins are losing (at this point) and I'mma drinking and smoking..





Basting the turkey legs and wings....the drummettes were bigger than the legs!  NOTE: This sauce is not for the faint at heart, IT'S HOT.








Shrimp are done.











Time to move on to the mac n cheese........my daughter and I went bowling yesterday...we had fried mac n cheese which was simply Kraft in a batter.  She loved them.  She said 'Daddy will you make this for me? So I made a 1/2 batch of Mac N Cheese, (recipe off Mueller's Elbow Macaroni Box).  Chilled and sliced into quarters.

Dipped the squares in egg and then corn meal and let rest in the fridge for an hour or so.





Grilled indirect for about 15 minutes per side.  NOTE: I placed on cleaned oiled grates and oiled the pieces as well to prevent sticking.





Added some extra cheese for about 5 minutes.











My plate, that's a drummette, NOT a leg.


----------



## 3 Olives (Oct 10, 2010)

It all looks great! The chicken looks perfect but I'd probably load up on the shrimp and Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Griff (Oct 10, 2010)

The food looks great, but I was disappointed to see another topless pic. I'd sure be glad when you start getting cooler weather.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 10, 2010)

You is definitely a Wolf Man. Griff liable to try to make a throw rug out of your hirsute coola. Food looks great. Not sure whut kinda swill is in the coozie. Just from looking at the top I can tell its some kinda girly man brew most likely. One good thing about King Edwards is they are cheap. Used to cost a nickle back in the good old days. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm with Griff and Bigwheel here! I saw that picture and threw up a little bit in my mouth!


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great looking stuff. I really like the looks of that mac an cheese. I'm gonna have to try that chipotle/honey sauce. I always have chipotle in adobo blended and strained ready.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2010)

Griff, BW and Nicky Poo, I bet you went right the shirtless pic and didn't even notice the food.

BW, that stogie is a Rocky Patel not a King Edward!

John, the grilled mac is well worth trying as well as the Adobo Honey sauce, it's good but HOT!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Oct 11, 2010)

Man, I use about four or five of those chipotles out a can when I make chipotle honey sauce for sandwiches and that's plenty of heat. Can't imagine what a whole 7 oz. can would do . . . gonna have to try it though!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks great dude. Sounds nearly right for me.

Hey, loved you in that movie ... Harry and the Hendersons!


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I have smoked enough King Edwards to know that wasnt one of em. I was just pulling your fur a little. Now yall are tougher than me on them chipoltes in abodo. I played around with a chicken glaze which ulitized them one time. 2 was plenty for a pint o glaze or so. Would break a grown man/wolf out into a nice sweat or rapid tongue panting etc. Save the juice to play tricks on yankees. 

bigwheel


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm trying that mac and cheese stuff. Soon!


----------



## john pen (Oct 11, 2010)

food looks good...everything else is questionable


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 12, 2010)

john pen said:
			
		

> food looks good...everything else is questionable




Man your in a good mood today!  .........................Questionable? your being too kind!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 12, 2010)

the food looks great, but as far as you with no shirt on.....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 12, 2010)

[attachment=0:i9xc4jr1]1213622598262.gif[/attachment:i9xc4jr1]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 12, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":2mseowsv]food looks good...everything else is questionable




Man your in a good mood today!  .........................Questionable? your being too kind!    [/quote:2mseowsv]

As PD has taught you a many time.....it's 'you're'.  He would be disappointed in you.


----------



## Massey Q (Oct 12, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the food looks great, but as far as you with no shirt on.....




Wow!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 12, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":sxpg9hlv][quote="john pen":sxpg9hlv]food looks good...everything else is questionable




Man your in a good mood today!  .........................Questionable? your being too kind!    [/quote:sxpg9hlv]

As PD has taught you a many time.....it's 'you're'.  He would be disappointed in you.[/quote:sxpg9hlv]
If your going to correct me, please use proper grammer.

"As PD has taught you _many a time_

Your much to smart to screw up like that!  :finga:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3itdwwib][quote="Nick Prochilo":3itdwwib][quote="john pen":3itdwwib]food looks good...everything else is questionable




Man your in a good mood today!  .........................Questionable? your being too kind!    [/quote:3itdwwib]

As PD has taught you a many time.....it's 'you're'.  He would be disappointed in you.[/quote:3itdwwib]
If your going to correct me, please use proper grammer.

"As PD has taught you _many a time_

Your much to smart to screw up like that!  :finga:[/quote:3itdwwib]


That's Southern talk you moron, you just don't understand.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":6w1foikg][quote="Larry Wolfe":6w1foikg][quote="Nick Prochilo":6w1foikg][quote="john pen":6w1foikg]food looks good...everything else is questionable




Man your in a good mood today!  .........................Questionable? your being too kind!    [/quote:6w1foikg]

As PD has taught you a many time.....it's 'you're'.  He would be disappointed in you.[/quote:6w1foikg]
If your going to correct me, please use proper grammer.

"As PD has taught you _many a time_

Your much to smart to screw up like that!  :finga:[/quote:6w1foikg]


That's Southern talk you moron, you just don't understand.[/quote:6w1foikg]

Cornhead!


----------

